# Coffs Harbour To Do



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

Hey Guy's

I'm heading up to coffs for a week on Januar 9 and was wondering if there are any brew pubs or simmilar there. Have done a google search but am after somewhere that i know will be a good and enjoyable experience. 

Cheers 

Aaron


----------



## glennheinzel (18/8/09)

I don't think that there is much around, especially since Murrays moved from The Pub With No Beer at Taylors Arms to Newcastle.

I'm going "home" to Coffs for Xmas so I'll be interested to see if there is anything else that I should be checking out.


----------



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

Rukh said:


> I don't think that there is much around, especially since Murrays moved from The Pub With No Beer at Taylors Arms to Newcastle.
> 
> I'm going "home" to Coffs for Xmas so I'll be interested to see if there is anything else that I should be checking out.



If you find anything let me know. Otherwise ill be doing nothign but shopping around in markets

Aaron


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

How far are you willing to travel while you are there?


----------



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

JamesCraig said:


> How far are you willing to travel while you are there?




im willing to drive a good 45mins from the town centre if where im going is worth it  . 

Aaron


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

Spartan 117 said:


> im willing to drive a good 45mins from the town centre if where im going is worth it  .
> 
> Aaron



Sorry, everything I can think of would be a bit remote then. I recommend doing a few of the Indian resturants in Woolgoolga though.


----------



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

JamesCraig said:


> Sorry, everything I can think of would be a bit remote then. I recommend doing a few of the Indian resturants in Woolgoolga though.




Cool I'll give that a go, know of any nice pubs ?

Aaron


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

Spartan 117 said:


> Cool I'll give that a go, know of any nice pubs ?
> 
> Aaron



Sorry, no, I only pass through Coffs, rarely stop.


----------



## Gavo (18/8/09)

Been years since I've been to Coffs, I have some relies there that haven't even seen my kids in the flesh but will be catching up with them later this year.
About 20+ years ago I went to Nana Glen (about 35 k norwest of Coffs) and spent the arvo on the front deck of the pub and watched the world slowly go by, It was a great afternoon. Damn cousin drove in to a ditch on the way home on some dirt backroad.  
There are a couple of pubs down around Park Beach and the yacht club at the boat harbor is worth a look. Ask the locals if the Howey Mowey is still around, thats where my cous' used to always go.

Don't know about brewpubs been too long for me since I've been there.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## bullsneck (18/8/09)

Head to Bellingen, it's not too far. Probably only a 30 minute drive.

In the main street there is a pub, can't miss it.

They have a beer made by a local homebrewer there. It goes by the name of 'Bellingen Brewing Company Darkwood Ale'.

Very nice indeed. Too bad I was driving!

Golden in colour, nice malt taste with fuggles, goldings and cascade on the hop bill.

Worth a drive, the town is a gem. Plenty of shops for the SWMBO to peruse while you enjoy Bellingen's finest.

Edit - spelling


----------



## Spartan 117 (18/8/09)

Gavo said:


> Ask the locals if the Howey Mowey is still around, thats where my cous' used to always go.



yeah howey mowey is still there, read a review on it today. 

Cheers guys i'll give these places a go for sure 

Aaron


----------



## Gavo (18/8/09)

Spartan 117 said:


> yeah howey mowey is still there, read a review on it today.



Ah all the memories come flooding back.
Never did go to the howey mowey I was too young at the time and by the time I was old enough I had stopped going to Coffs on a regular basis.
Now you got me even more looking forward to visiting Coffs again and check out all the old haunts.

Gavo.


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

bullsneck said:


> Head to Bellingen, it's not too far. Probably only a 30 minute drive.
> 
> In the main street there is a pub, can't miss it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Bullsneck - I didnt know about it. We do pass through Bellingen a bit, so Im sure I can talk my way into stopping for 'lunch'.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/8/09)

.........put your foot down and don't look back.


----------



## Swinging Beef (18/8/09)

They have this awesome big banana.
Its a banana, and its really big.
Its not really a banana, though.
And, really, its not all that big.


----------



## /// (18/8/09)

Beaches are fantastic, I really liked Diggies / Soldiers crap what was the name ....

More than a few pubs and clubs in town. Dunno about the reference to Murrays, were they not about 2 hours north??? Bit harsh.

Seems lots to do anyways Thanks Christ for Google!


----------



## /// (18/8/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> They have this awesome big banana.
> Its a banana, and its really big.
> Its not really a banana, though.
> And, really, its not all that big.



Mr Beef also got sucked in by the Triffid Forest???


----------



## Gavo (18/8/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> They have this awesome big banana.
> Its a banana, and its really big.
> Its not really a banana, though.
> And, really, its not all that big.



It looked pretty big when I was six!  

And I think you can buy beer there.

Gavo.


----------



## Fents (19/8/09)

Coffs Ex Services club (RSL)? Plantation hotel? hahahahah just kidding.

Not much in the way of brewerys up there at all. Coffs is all about the beach.

Def do the indian in Woolgoolga tho its next level stuff.

Emerald beach is small and nice and its where my dad and brother live.

Get yourself on a fishing charter up there tho, the snapper are going off right now i recommend the Cougar Cat 12 with reidy driving. http://www.cougarcat12.com.au/main.htm


----------



## alowen474 (19/8/09)

There is an awesome bottlo on the way round to the yacht club, also is on the way to the jetty.
Head down to the coop for some fresh fish n chips, head up to the beach and relax.
Will be pretty busy there early jan though, but a very nice place.
Head down to Sawtell. The beach there is great and a nice little community and good pub and bottlo.
Bellingen brewery is on tap at the pub as previously mentioned. You can try and catch up with Richard the brewer. Get his number from th pub in Bellingen.
The pub with no beer is at Macksville, a fair but south but Murrays are now at Port stephens.
If you are driving up, pull in just after newcastle. Its about 20k's off the highway but well worth the detour.
Enjoy Coffs


----------



## yardy (19/8/09)

Fents said:


> Coffs is all about the beach.
> 
> Def do the indian in Woolgoolga tho its next level stuff.



have a look at Sandy Beach just down the road from Woopi (woolgoolga), do the walk over the headland, nice views looking north to woopi and south to coffs, some good fishing holes off the front of the headland as well if you're prepared to walk a bit.
Woopi back beach is worth a look after your curry :icon_cheers: 

cheers
Yard


----------



## olde (19/8/09)

It's hoey moey, and it's a dive, don't bother. If Murrays have left the Talors Arm pub (with no beer) there might actually be beer worth drinking there again. Dropping in at The Little Brewing Co at Port Macquarie would be worth your time, you'd have to ring beforehand and check when they're open. Fair old drive from Coffs though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/8/09)

There are no brew pubs in Coffs. The only localy made beer is at The Federal hotel in Bellingen. It is definatly the best pub in the area by far. They have the 3 different Coopers on tap as well as the local Belingen Brewery's " darkwood ale "....And I have drank lots of it... :icon_chickcheers:

As far as other pubs in Coffs...er..not that great really, The Palntation is average, CoffS Hotel has recently been renovated, Hoe MOe is a sh1t hole. The pub near the Cinema ( under the railway bridge ) is not to bad, great open plan bar and also a nautical themed bar..

Woolgoolga has the best curries you can eat, and if you travel further up the raod the Amble Inn at Corrindi is worth a few beers..

Gleanreagh on the back road to Grafton has a nice pub caled the Golden Dog..also worth a beer

Apart from that any other good pubs are well over an hours drive form Coffs..


I pity you being there in January....place is full of tourists and the place truns to crap...


----------



## insane_rosenberg (18/6/12)

bullsneck said:


> Head to Bellingen, it's not too far. Probably only a 30 minute drive.
> 
> In the main street there is a pub, can't miss it.
> 
> ...



Had this one two weekends ago at The Federal. Dad bought a round of the Darkwood Ale. That first round took a long while to go down, it tasted a little sweet and something not quite right... then it hit me: Creamed Corn! And as soon as I suggested it to the family they could all pick it out too. Damn you DMS!

Not saying I'd never go back. In fact I went downstairs and bought a round of their Porter: Nice drop. Just saying they may be prone to some of the quality issues that effect micro breweries (and a few home brewers as well). :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/12)

JamesCraig said:


> Sorry, everything I can think of would be a bit remote then. I recommend doing a few of the Indian resturants in Woolgoolga though.




Seeing as this thread has been bumped, it is with Sadness that I report the demise of all the Indian Restaurants in Woolgoolga. 

The massive banana shortage last year caused all the Sikhs to shut up shop and go back to the farms - they founded and run the huge banana industry in the area - why run a restaurant when you can plant gold-producing banana plants, sit back and watch the rivers of money pour in, you should see the mansions dotting the hills nowadays .... The big "Maharaja" restaurant across the street from the Sikh Temple has been turned into the Woolgoolga Sikh community centre and there's only one fish and chip shop run by an Asian guy who turns out three curries that I could better any day of the week. Sad.  

I always stay at the W RSL motel, cheap accomm and the club does Reschs Draught - which is a nice drop, off topic but I had a few Paulaner Oktoberfest I bought from Dans to get the steins, at Coffs, very nice, went over to the pokies and sipped a Reschs, thought "this is going to taste feral". Wow, held its end up nicely. I always go the Reschs in NSW, only mega I can drink.


----------



## valscissors (22/12/22)

I know this is an old thread, but potential for an update!
There's quite a few pubs and clubs in and around Coffs.
King Tide Brewery is right in the centre of Coffs, which is great for beers and small meals.
Then, if you go for a drive out to Woolgoolga, you can visit Woopi Brewing Co. These guys have some great beers and really tasty pizzas.
If you just want somewhere nice to have some drinks and cocktails with a tapas-style menu, head to Ribeye Rooftop Kitchen and Bar at C.ex Club.


----------



## Lefty (23/12/22)

There is a brewery/brew pub in the industrial estate in Woolgooga (20 mins north of Coffs). Haven't frequented the establishment as I live in Newy but have had good recommendations from friends. Other than that Coffs is a dead end re Breweries/brew pubs.


----------

